
Heartbleed: the beginning of the end for open source? - protomyth
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet-security/10769996/Heartbleed-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-open-source.html
======
dalke
The headline is there to draw attention. The article doesn't actually propose
that this might be "the beginning of the end." Instead, it uses this lovely
quote from Vonnegut's "Hocus Pocus":

> Another flaw in the human character is that everybody wants to build and
> nobody wants to do maintenance.

to argue that "Those who benefit most from the gift of the web should also
serve as guardians, making sure it can be used safely for mutual benefit."

------
api
What a moronic sensationalistic headline.

